
React Suite 4.1.0 release, support for RTL - simonguo
https://medium.com/rsuite/react-suite-4-1-0-release-support-for-rtl-7aa4cdb4d27b
======
aviato
Congrats on the RTL support. At first glance, I thought "React Testing
Library". That's gonna get confusing.

Why use React Suite over React/Next + any other component library? Just
curious the pitch :)

Also - [https://rsuitejs.com/](https://rsuitejs.com/) is not resolving for me.

